
The Metropolitan Museum of Art Open Access Provides Data on 420,000+ Artworks - aquietlife
https://github.com/metmuseum/openaccess
======
aquietlife
From the README:

The Metropolitan Museum of Art presents over 5,000 years of art from around
the world for everyone to experience and enjoy. The Museum lives in three
iconic sites in New York City—The Met Fifth Avenue, The Met Breuer, and The
Met Cloisters. Millions of people also take part in The Met experience online.

Since it was founded in 1870, The Met has always aspired to be more than a
treasury of rare and beautiful objects. Every day, art comes alive in the
Museum's galleries and through its exhibitions and events, revealing both new
ideas and unexpected connections across time and across cultures.

The Metropolitan Museum of Art provides select datasets of information on more
than 420,000 artworks in its Collection for unrestricted commercial and
noncommercial use. To the extent possible under law, The Metropolitan Museum
of Art has waived all copyright and related or neighboring rights to this
dataset using Creative Commons Zero. This work is published from: The United
States Of America. You can also find the text of the CC Zero deed in the file
LICENSE in this repository. These select datasets are now available for use in
any media without permission or fee; they also include identifying data for
artworks under copyright. The datasets support the search, use, and
interaction with the Museum’s collection.

At this time, the datasets are available in CSV format, encoded in UTF-8.
While UTF-8 is the standard for multilingual character encodings, it is not
correctly interpreted by Excel on a Mac. Users of Excel on a Mac can convert
the UTF-8 to UTF-16 so the file can be imported correctly.

------
aquietlife
Blog post introducing Open Access at The Met:

[http://www.metmuseum.org/blogs/digital-
underground/2017/open...](http://www.metmuseum.org/blogs/digital-
underground/2017/open-access-at-the-met)

